# Glueing tubes in wood blanks



## ARTreadwell (May 9, 2014)

I used a Advanced Probond glue by Elmer's for the first time today. I used it 
to glue the brass tube in a wood pen blank.  The glue was easy to work, had no
odor, and was cleaned up with soap and water.  Has anyone used this product
for "glueing up blanks"?


----------



## Bowhnter (Jul 18, 2014)

I am looking for an alternative, now that you have used it a few months, how do you like it?
What is the wait time to turn? Tubes still holding?


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

The expanding Gorilla glue seems to work great.. have you tried that?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 23, 2014)

20 min Epoxy is my preferred adhesive. I will use 5 min Epoxy if I have only 2 pens to glue up


----------



## BSea (Jul 23, 2014)

5 minute epoxy is what I use.


----------



## BJohn (Jul 23, 2014)

5 Minute Epoxy used here also, but would like to find something that cleans up easier?


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 23, 2014)

And yet another vote for 5 min epoxy.  I will say, however, while at a class recently, I used medium CA and was mostly successful.


----------



## ARTreadwell (Jul 23, 2014)

Bowhnter said:


> I am looking for an alternative, now that you have used it a few months, how do you like it?
> What is the wait time to turn? Tubes still holding?



  I usually wait about 24 hours before I turn the blank.  I have used it on about 
80 pen blanks.  I have had no failures or complaints with this glue.  However, I do not use the end mill to square up my pen blanks.  I use the disk sander to  
square up my pen blanks.
  I feel like some people are having problems with the tube in the blank coming
loose because the cutter on the end mill is catching the brass tube and causing it to try and spin inside the pen blank.  This type of torque can cause a brass tube to become loose.


----------



## terry q (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm never in a hurry so I use white Gorilla glue.  Let them dry overnight.  Haven't had one come loose.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jul 23, 2014)

Always use medium or thick CA glue.  I tried epoxy but it was a mess to clean up, I guess I'm just a messy type of guy.  The CA glue works every time.  I always let it set overnight.


----------



## Bowhnter (Jul 23, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> The expanding Gorilla glue seems to work great.. have you tried that?



I bought one of each, the advanced and expanding gorilla. Hope to give them each a try this weekend.

I usually have the time to let the blanks dry overnight as I try to do several at a time. 

I also have some epoxy but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 24, 2014)

5 minute epoxy. I tried the CA gel but prefer the epoxy

Donovan


----------



## Joe Burns (Jul 25, 2014)

I use 5 minute epoxy to set the tubes in the blanks.  Started off with CA but kept having trouble getting the tubes set before the CA harden.   Now only use CA for the finish.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 25, 2014)

I use all different types. However, I am starting to really like and trust Hobby Lobby's 5 min, but 2 hour cure time epoxy. At 40% off of $10, it hard to beat price especially given the volume. I have used it about 10 times and it has not let me down. I never turned a pen before allowing to cure for 5 hours though. I will shorten the time with less expensive blanks and see how it goes. I have used it with painted and unpainted tubes and barrels. I have never tried to tint it though. 

FWIW


----------



## lwalper (Jul 25, 2014)

All of the above, but prefer some of the slower setting (as opposed to to instant CA) glues. 5 Min epoxy works well -- and turn in 30 min or less -- with no failures yet. Have just started using the foaming poly Gorilla glue -- so far so good. It might not do for the translucent materials because the foam clouds things up, but it sure seems to stick.


----------



## philipff (Jul 26, 2014)

*Glue*

Gorilla works for me.  The wait time is cut by at least 1/3 by running some water into the hole in the blank, putting the glue on the tube and going to lunch.  By that time the glue is hard.  Philip


----------

